# Erskine Commission Selected



## Marrow Man (Sep 2, 2009)

The Moderator of General Synod has selected a commission to investigate various issues at Erskine College and Seminary. Here's a link concerning this (on my blog).


----------



## Curt (Sep 2, 2009)

May the members of the commission be guided by God - and Him alone.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 2, 2009)




----------

